# Nissan Maxima Battery light and check engine light on



## Sunny Kins (Mar 30, 2013)

Got a peculiar problem. 5 weeks back got check engine light on but could not notice any issues. The light went off after a week and came back the following week. Noticed some minor shaking of the car for a minute when starting but no other problems. The 'car shake' happened only twice and normal start other times for bout 2 weeks and yesterday got battery light on. I could not go to the mechanic earlier due to work , today tried to clear the check engine light by removing battery negative for bout 5 mins. Both battery light and check engine light are still on... any suggestions what could be the issue. Planning to go the mechanic next couple of days


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fact that the battery light, actually the "charging system warning light," is illuminated indicates a problem with the charging system. If the charging system is charging too low or too high, it can cause issues with control units and set miscellaneous trouble codes, among other things. So, the first thing that should be done is to check the charging system and confirm that it is charging between 13.2 volts and 15.0 volts. Once the charging system issue is corrected, the trouble codes should be recorded and erased. The vehicle then should be driven and re-checked for any re-occuring trouble codes.


----------



## Sunny Kins (Mar 30, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> The fact that the battery light, actually the "charging system warning light," is illuminated indicates a problem with the charging system. If the charging system is charging too low or too high, it can cause issues with control units and set miscellaneous trouble codes, among other things. So, the first thing that should be done is to check the charging system and confirm that it is charging between 13.2 volts and 15.0 volts. Once the charging system issue is corrected, the trouble codes should be recorded and erased. The vehicle then should be driven and re-checked for any re-occuring trouble codes.


Thanks, went to autozone to check the battery. Your analysis is correct, seems battery is not charging enough and getting drained, also mentioned could be problem with the alternator. Any ideas how much bucks it would cost for replacing the alternator?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It depends on a lot of things, including what kind of alternator you purchase. I recommend using a genuine Nissan remanufactured alternator, as they tend to be a lot more reliable than most of the aftermarket units, but they are also more expensive. 1stAAANissanParts.com has genuine Nissan parts at a substantial discount. On the aftermarket side, if the genuine Nissan part is too expensive, Rockauto.com sells Hitachi (who makes the OE part), Denso and Remy, all of which are good brands. Of course, if you are paying a shop to replace it, they will not warranty the labor if a part you supply fails, but you could request what brand of part you want them to use (albeit, you will likely pay more for it than if you were to get it yourself). A good site for estimates is:

Auto Repair Estimates - Get Honest Car Repair Costs


----------



## Inkman1108 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunny Kins said:


> Got a peculiar problem. 5 weeks back got check engine light on but could not notice any issues. The light went off after a week and came back the following week. Noticed some minor shaking of the car for a minute when starting but no other problems. The 'car shake' happened only twice and normal start other times for bout 2 weeks and yesterday got battery light on. I could not go to the mechanic earlier due to work , today tried to clear the check engine light by removing battery negative for bout 5 mins. Both battery light and check engine light are still on... any suggestions what could be the issue. Planning to go the mechanic next couple of days


I had mine replaced once and it was just over $500. Bout half labor half parts! I have a 3.5 Altima and I changed it the second time and let me tell you, it was the hardest alternator swap I ever did. Gotta pull radiator and a/c pump gotta be unbolted and moved to the side! If you have some mech. Skills and basic tools you can do it! BUT.... since the radiator is coming out and your fluid is coming out, when you fill it back up you have to purge the air out of the cooling system! They sell a vaccume type tool used for just that or u gotta jack the front end up to the moon to get air out!! Good luck!!


----------



## Sunny Kins (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks all, unfortunately dont have the mech skills to do this myself and my mech wont fix a part which i bring myself..... got quote of $450 and would have to shell that out to get my car fixed and on the road.


----------



## Ninobenino (Mar 30, 2015)

Wats up guys im new to this and i recently purchased an o2 nissan maxima 3.5 which is goddamm awesome car. Crazy acceleration and handleing. Only problem was my fuel. Costing alot of $ in gas so i putlrchased and injen cold air intake. Installed it myself didnt touch the MAF sensor but cleaned it with the special cleaner. Everything was beautiful up until a week after driving my check engine went on. Ive tried to trouble shoot but have no clue how to get it off. Some one told me about a certain chip to compensate fuel for air but dont know what im looking for. Any suggestions could really use some help here thanks


----------

